# Liquid eyeliner.. The last bits..?



## greengoesmoo (Feb 2, 2010)

Does anyone have any tips on how to get the last of a bottle out?

Or how to thin a bottle out ever so slightly? It's about 4 months old and dried up a teeny weeny bit, there's still a lot in there, but I can't get it to get on the brush. 

The neck is very thin, and the only brush I can get in there (exculding the one in the lid) is too thin to be worthwhile using. 

Any ideas?? 

I swear theres a good 10 apps left!!


----------



## Junkie (Feb 2, 2010)

Sit the tube in a cup of really hot water for a bit then shake it up. Anything dried up on the sides and bottom may loosen a bit or even liquify again and stick to the brush when you shake it.

Try it out...people do this with lipgloss tubes. It might work.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Feb 2, 2010)

Definately going to give this one an attempt!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Any other ideas? Also, does anyone know what I can add as a thinner??


----------



## jaclynashley (Feb 2, 2010)

I heard that some people use plain visine to help with dry liquid eyeliner.
I haven't tried it myself but it sounds like it could work.


----------



## Junkie (Feb 2, 2010)

Some people use glycerin, visine, mixing medium or distilled water....but these can change the formulation, smell, texture, etc.

I wouldn't really want to add anything to them - you can replace most items for fairly cheap and not compromise your health (ie. eye infection, break outs, etc).


----------



## greengoesmoo (Feb 2, 2010)

Okay, I'm not going to plonk eyedrops in my eyeliners.. I think I will start with the warm water then if that doesn't work, I will try using the remnants on the brush stick bit to see what mixes this stuff down best. 

Hey junkie, you must think I'm just trying to water everything down today!! :O


----------



## Junkie (Feb 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greengoesmoo* 

 
_Okay, I'm not going to plonk eyedrops in my eyeliners.. I think I will start with the warm water then if that doesn't work, I will try using the remnants on the brush stick bit to see what mixes this stuff down best. 

Hey junkie, you must think I'm just trying to water everything down today!! :O_

 

lol I totally understand the need to stretch out the life of a product you love! I used to cut open my foundation bottles that were plastic so I could get everything out


----------



## greengoesmoo (Feb 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_lol I totally understand the need to stretch out the life of a product you love! I used to cut open my foundation bottles that were plastic so I could get everything out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG!! me too!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you use those little rollers from kleeneze to get the last bits outta tubes? If not, i will try and find you a link, they are sexalicous for getting the remains out of tubes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think they were more invented for toothpaste than gloss but whatever!! <3


----------

